# LR6/CC supports M3



## sunnyVan (Apr 22, 2015)

For the past few weeks, I've been using DPP since LR5 didn't support M3. I'm very happy to say that LR6 works perfectly on my imac and finally I don't have to use DPP. Hope it helps those who also have M3.


----------



## dcm (Apr 22, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> For the past few weeks, I've been using DPP since LR5 didn't support M3. I'm very happy to say that LR6 works perfectly on my imac and finally I don't have to use DPP. Hope it helps those who also have M3.



Thanks. Guess I'll upgrade sooner than later.


----------



## sunnyVan (Apr 22, 2015)

Apparently Adobe made sure that we as consumers need to keep upgrading to newer LR versions for support of newer cameras. Can't really blame them. Got a business to run. 

LR6 seems like a solid upgrade to me. DPP's interface is not very user friendly, or maybe I'm just too used to LR that I found DPP inconvenient. Anyway, I'm glad I don't have to use DPP now.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 22, 2015)

I noticed the EOS-M3 support too and am pleased. I did a recent trip and shot jpeg/raw and imported the jpegs into LR5x and kept the RAW's hanging around in case I needed to push a few keepers around in DPP or a future version of LR.

This happened when I got my 5D3 years ago and LR was moving from 3.x to 4.x - you needed LR4 to support 5D3 raws and I was forced into a 64bit OS which prompted me to drop 2K on a laptop to run LR.

I have seen some threads talking about LR6/CC installs failing at 47% - I will wait a few days and upgrade after the dust settles.

BTW, coming from an EOS-M for travel - the M3 with EVF totally rocks for my travel photography!


----------

